

Io.js Proposal: Join the Node Foundation? - bpp
https://github.com/iojs/io.js/issues/1664

======
bpp
Honestly not how I thought this would end up (watching it as a semi-informed
observer), but glad it seems to be trending this way, given the info in the
proposal.

